# sight pin fade



## mike57 (Jan 7, 2011)

I 'm using a .029 red pin to shoot in a vegas league. Practicing at home outside or in the basement the red pin shows up well on the yellow target face.At the range under the bright lights the pin totally fades out. I'm using a solid target scope housing, would a vented housing work better or possibly a shade?


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

A green or yellow pin would be better, green being the best, IMO... red doesn't show up in dim light nearly as well as either green or yellow.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

put a shade on it.....  if its to bright, but DWSHOE is right try yellow fiber


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive been having problems as well with an .010 green so i switched to red but im still having problems. Would spending the extra money to get a light kit with a blue or purple fiber be worth it


----------

